# Best Body in Sports



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2009)

Who has the best looking body in sports?

It could be from any sport and time.

Male and female separate.

What are your reasons for choosing that person?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 28, 2009)

*maria sharapova*


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 28, 2009)

nah, Ivanovic >> Shara 'Im in labour' Pova


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, technically Bruce Lee had the best body. It was the closest thing to perfection.


----------



## Godot (Jun 30, 2009)

Jelena Jankovic



From the neck-down, that is one fine looking body 

Oh, and Rafael Van der Vaart (no homo)


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 30, 2009)

Godot said:


> Jelena Jankovic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



homo


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2009)

Sharapova. I mean damn. Thats all I can say.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd have to say Dwight Howard, he has some awesome arms.




Godot said:


> Jelena Jankovic




lol buttahead


----------



## beasty (Jul 2, 2009)

Thiago Alves


----------



## Gooba (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Migooki (Jul 3, 2009)

I cannot come up with names on specific persons, but I would love to mention that the Volleyball chicks definitely have the best bodies in the history of sport.

You can't prove me wrong.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

The Lightning bolt.



Ugly face, but damn that body, Justine Henin.

Serio


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 3, 2009)

Gina Carano, MMA.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 3, 2009)

Male:  Pretty much any professional fighter is in awesome shape.

Female: Simona Halep

[YOUTUBE]cvyoGrFDqyI[/YOUTUBE]

edit: I'm torn...

Serena Williams


*Spoiler*: __ 











Anni Friesinger


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nitrogenta (Jul 18, 2009)

you mean anyone*_*?
if you do,,, then i guess both of males and females have good bodies in sports^_^, if they just play sport,,,
maybe it's not make sense, but when i see anyone play sport, i see him pretty good, even if he was too fat^_^


----------



## Nic (Jul 18, 2009)

Godot said:


> Jelena Jankovic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say that's true of a lot of female tennis players.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, it has to be : 

Allison Stokke



Michelle Sung Wie



You wont find much more sexier sportwomen than these two.


----------



## abstract (Jul 20, 2009)

anna kournikova- 






adrian peterson-


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Butterbean.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 22, 2009)

2008 olympics

Chen Yibing


Alicia Sacramone


He Chong


Lolo jones


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

What kind of thread is this?

For my money it's Mirko Filipovic. Meaty thighs.


----------



## Felt (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jul 28, 2009)

Lolo Jones


----------



## Creator (Jul 28, 2009)

Damon Max said:


> Well, it has to be :
> 
> Allison Stokke
> 
> .



So thats her name eh?  

*Googles*

Shes smexy.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Mr SmellyFart (Aug 1, 2009)

I cannot say which one of them have the best body BUT I hate it when someone says that a soccer player(for example Cristiano Ronaldo) have the perfect body.What body?He is just a skinny man who can run and has visible abdominal muscle.Wth man?


----------



## Hiroshimo (Aug 6, 2009)

my love david


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Aug 8, 2009)

Damon Max said:


> Well, it has to be :
> 
> Allison Stokke
> 
> ...



Allison Stokke was freaking *gorgeous* in high school   Unfortunately, she gained a lot of muscle to be successful in college pole vaulting...she's not as attractive now imo.

Brie Felnagle is another gorgeous collegiate athlete.  I'm too lazy to upload pics of her atm, but you can find some nice pics on google image


----------



## ByakugenEye (Aug 10, 2009)

Byakko said:


> *maria sharapova*





Definitely tennis, womens tennis that is.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 10, 2009)

Hiroshimo said:


> my love david



photoshopped


----------



## Future (Aug 10, 2009)

Shawn Johnson anyone?


----------

